# AG vs. Bently



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 5, 2008)

The Assemblies of God (pentecostal) has unofficaly came out against Bently. It gets more 'intense' 5 minits in.

AG Statement on Revival


----------



## AmyB (Aug 5, 2008)

THANK YOU!! I have some ladies on my board that think this is of God. I'm going to pass this along in hopes that eyes will be opened.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> That's refreshing. Now if we can just get Pastor Lawrence U to Calvinize them!



That will be tough since I'm no longer associated with the A/G in any fashion. We really should pray for that denomina . . . um . . . Cooperative Fellowship.


----------



## Agustin (Aug 5, 2008)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> The Assemblies of God (pentecostal) has unofficaly came out against Bently. It gets more 'intense' 5 minits in.
> 
> AG Statement on Revival



Why can't the AG's simply come out explicitly against Bentley? I mean the man is a charlatan. I used to be AG, hispanic AG's oh boy, they are just Romanism in Protestant-istic churches. Very scary.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 7, 2008)

My personal opinion: If I understand correctly, Pentecostals were treated badly by mainline churches up until the charasmatic movement. They want to avoid conflict and looking like the 'bad guy'. The AG rarely gets stirred up, so this is pretty big for them.


----------



## Agustin (Aug 8, 2008)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> My personal opinion: If I understand correctly, Pentecostals were treated badly by mainline churches up until the charasmatic movement. They want to avoid conflict and looking like the 'bad guy'. The AG rarely gets stirred up, so this is pretty big for them.



I dont know munch AG history, care to enlighten me?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sure you can find their history here Assemblies of God (USA) Official Web Site . It was basically born out of Azusa Street, and was built on the foundation of the holiness movement. They have managed to keep growing by sending out armies of poorly trained preachers and missionaries.

I'm no expert on the AG myself; I just know what I can glean from an article here or there .


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure how accurate this is but I just read in another forum that the guy (Bentley) is separated from his wife & heading for divorce. How is that for fruit from a revival?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 14, 2008)

It's true, they've made it the topic of a Special Prayer request on their ministry website.


And more on it here.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 14, 2008)

Agustin said:


> I used to be AG, hispanic AG's oh boy, they are just Romanism in Protestant-istic churches. Very scary.



I know this is  but I would like to ask: how so?


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 15, 2008)

This morning as I was drinking my coffee & reading the newspaper I turned the weekly "News of The Weird" column for a laugh. Lo & behold the opening "weird" news was on Bentley & the Lakeland Revival. Definately not glorifying for God.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 15, 2008)

3John2 said:


> This morning as I was drinking my coffee & reading the newspaper I turned the weekly "News of The Weird" column for a laugh. Lo & behold the opening "weird" news was on Bentley & the Lakeland Revival. Definately not glorifying for God.



Weird? Just because he shouts "Bam, Bam!" while praying for the sick, claims to have had visions of an angel named Emma, has kicked an elderly women in the face while praying for her, and hit a man so hard, it knocked out a tooth???


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2008)

Actually, BAM! is the Holy Spirit. You should hear the apologetic that the hosting pastor made for Bentley in that usage. It went something like this:

1. The Bible says that we receive power when the Holy Spirit comes upon us.
2. The Greek word for power is dunamis.
3. We get the word dynamite from the word dunamis.3
4. When dyanmite blows up in cartoons they put the word, 'Bam!' on the screen.
5. Todd Bentley watches a lot of cartoons.
6. The Holy Spirit spoke to Bentley's simple childlike heart that 'Bam' was fitting.

I'm not kidding. I'll see if I can find the recording.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 15, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Actually, BAM! is the Holy Spirit. You should hear the apologetic that the hosting pastor made for Bentley in that usage. It went something like this:
> 
> 1. The Bible says that we receive power when the Holy Spirit comes upon us.
> 2. The Greek word for power is dunamis.
> ...



If this isn't blatant blasphemy I don't know what is.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay. They have pulled down the video. Here is a transcript:


> Dunamis. I just have to tell this little story. I don’t know if I should tell it since we’re live on GodTV. Should should I tell it?
> 
> Audience: Crowd shouts out Yea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidius (Aug 15, 2008)

Where does the video speak directly about the Lakeland revival?


----------



## moselle (Aug 15, 2008)

*interesting...*

I grew up in the AG church - fairly large, conservative, definitely arminian, and certainly lacking in anything more substantial than "baby food" theology, if that.

My sister and her family are moving to Redding, CA mainly so they can attend Bill Johnson's church, Bethel Church - big supporters of Todd Bently and Co. - which recently left the AG denomination, siting that they were "moving in a different direction". Now I wonder if they were being pressured to leave. Sad. I'm more sad for my sister and her little kids than anything.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2008)

I just watched the video & thought it was OK. I was encourased to see that level of pastoral concearn shown & the reference to Gods word as a standard to judge subjective emotions was very good.

I was surprised to see this from the AG frankly.


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 19, 2008)

It's just come out that Bentley's wife left him because he was having an "emotional affair" with one of his staff member.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 19, 2008)

> VANCOUVER -It wasn't his outrageous claims of raising the dead that finally landed Todd Bentley in trouble. Not the contradictory sermons, or even his criminal past. Not the face piercings, the neck-to-knee tattoos, the biker-dude lifestyle. His followers could live with all that; it was part of the act.
> 
> And what a performance it was: For the past few months, Mr. Bentley, a 32-year-old former drug addict from Canada's west coast, was the hottest thing going on the global televangelist circuit. A hog-riding faith healer with a devil-may-care attitude.
> 
> ...



Considering the track record of orthodox men in this area, it is certainly nothing to gloat over and become smug about. Every time this happens it blackens the name of Christ, no matter how weird the preacher was. How terribly sad. 

May the God of infinite grace forgive Bentley his foolish sin of misrepresenting the Sovereign of the universe, change his heart, fix his theology, and restore his marriage.


----------



## Matthew1034 (Aug 19, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Actually, BAM! is the Holy Spirit. You should hear the apologetic that the hosting pastor made for Bentley in that usage. It went something like this:
> 
> 1. The Bible says that we receive power when the Holy Spirit comes upon us.
> 2. The Greek word for power is dunamis.
> ...



 a simply profound apologetic...


----------

